# Can anyone recommend a good Lambo mechanic in South Fl?



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

Damn! Where is everybody? (echo)

I have a 2001 Diablo with some front suspension isues.

The car was improperly repaired by previous owner. Doesn't drive straight either. All kinds of grinding noises up fromnt while driving. Front differential??


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nostrum Motorsports in Orlando. He worked for Lamborghini for about 10+ yrs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Dang! These sections of the forums are dead! A guy replies to a thread six years later, and then it sits at the top for four months! lol :laugh: :screwy:


----------

